
Next Gen Machine Learning, just focus on algorithm logic - chapathi
https://systemml.apache.org
======
chapathi
\- Only logic, nothing else \- run it, it should run on one computer or one
million computers \- Embed it in a mobile phone or in a spaceship. That's it.

